# Section Hiking the AT in all of Massachusetts - Any information/must see stops?



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 7, 2014)

Me and 2 buddies will be section hiking the AT starting a few miles in Connecticut and continuing to North Adams Massachusetts.  

If anyone has an knowledge of the trail, good camping spots, easy side trails to cool things to visit, swiming holes, etc.  I'd appreciate hearing about it.

Are there any must stop places in the trail towns, Dalton or Cheshire?  Such as quick places to grab a bite to eat or ice cream shops?

We will reach North Adams in the morning.  Is there a good place to grab a good meal after being on the trail for a week?

Thanks in advance!


----------

